# single row potato digger



## don the farmer (Nov 28, 2011)

Any one out there have any plans on a single row potato digger. I need to build one I can pull with an 8N Ford. Or I would like to buy an old horse drawn one. any ideas would be of help thank you Donnie


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i saw agg plans a few decades ago, basically a flat plate ,angled upward at rear, that cut the earth below the potato and lifted them upward. the plate had round rods welded at rear to form tines that continue to lift potatoes upward while allowing soil to fall between the tines. the plate had uprights that formed a three point hitch.

then most people use a sub soiler shank with a middle buster point attached.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

study this one
http://www.jonespotatodigger.com/
http://www.wnep.com/wnep-col-potato-picker,0,2134894.story


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

From watching the video I think the Jones digger should be a few inches wider and also somewhat longer, possibly just with longer tines but for sure have them longer. 

I wonder too if the tines couldn't have a bit of a concave feature for about the last foot of length of them to sort of move the potatoes into a narrower row for even easier pick up? Couldn't be much or the potatoes might bruise against each other. 

Good basic design though. Pulls pretty tough as evidenced how quickly the tractor stops when clutched. Noticed a tire spin at least once too, maybe on start up with the digger still in the ground.

Easy enough to make. Think I have an old 5 foot undercutter implement blade just begging to be made into one.

Undercutter shown here with vee blades. Image from Google Images.
http://www.purplewaveauction.com/a/2009/20090422ag/2195.JPG

Should add---no, I don't have any plans bookmarked.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Willsie Equipment sells digger chain if you are looking at building a chain type of unit.

http://www.willsie.com/parts.html


----------

